# An aire in Scotland



## Hezbez

A step in the right direction. 
Good to see someone in the UK who has the foresight to realise that motorhomers can contribute to the local economy;

_...'Mr Yallop also highlighted the potential increase in spending in the town by allowing camper vans to spend the night.

He explained: "An Australian couple asked if they could park overnight and they went out for a meal, did their laundry, shopped and had a few drinks. It would be a huge benefit to local businesses."..._

Let's hope the Hawick scheme is a success and it encourages more towns to follow their lead.

http://www.hawick-news.co.uk/news/l...amper_van_proposal_gets_green_light_1_2077159


----------



## 04HBG

At last a council is realising what the French have known for years, simply lay out a little and reap the reward.

Motorhomers do spend money and do respect and apreciate services provided by villages etc.

RD


----------



## erneboy

Good to see a town making proper provision for us, Alan.


----------



## daveil

maybe we should make an effort to use this site,if in the area. hopefully more councils will take note :?:


----------



## mmck28

I live in Hawick and came across this by accident- didn't know anything about it!

Very good news though, although I don't think I'll be using it! :wink: 

Hope its a successful scheme and brings in good trade to the town.

If this scheme gets good support then hopefully onwards and upwards for UK Aires

Mark


----------



## teemyob

*where?*

Where is it?

My Map says it is in Birmingham

TM


----------



## mmck28

It's in the Scottish Borders


----------



## Hezbez

I am going to email the people involved to thank them for taking the intitiative with this.


----------



## teemyob

*narrow*



mmck28 said:


> It's in the Scottish Borders


That narrows it down some!


----------



## mmck28

*Re: narrow*



teemyob said:


> mmck28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the Scottish Borders
> 
> 
> 
> That narrows it down some!
Click to expand...

Google map link:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=haw...ick,+Scottish+Borders,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=9

From Carlisle, take A7 north for about 50 miles...


----------



## Hezbez

*Re: where?*



teemyob said:


> Where is it?
> 
> My Map says it is in Birmingham
> 
> TM


You're close - it's only 237 miles from Birmingham :lol: 
Hawick is in the vicinity of Jedburgh, Selkirk, Kelso etc. Not far from Northumberland National Park.


----------



## teemyob

*Village*

Looks like a nice Village too.

I am up that way soon, might nip in.

TM


----------



## Solwaybuggier

*Re: Village*



teemyob said:


> Looks like a nice *Village* too.
> 
> I am up that way soon, might nip in.
> 
> TM


I'd suggest if you do you don't refer to it as a village!!


----------



## feeblecat

*Aire in Scotland*

Where abouts in Hawick is it? And is it open all year do you know.

We couldnt believe all the lovely, out of the way places that had no overnight camping signs when we last toured the Highlands. Almost nowhere wanted our business it seemed, because yes, most motorhomers/csmpervanners go for a pie and a pint when they stop overnight.
And I'll not limit my ire to just Scotland, most of the British Isles are the same. So good on Hawick and I would make a special point of visiting the aire and spending some money in a bar or restaurant when I was there and telling the proprietor I am there because of the Aire.


----------



## mmck28

Here is an update on the proposal of an aire in Hawick.

http://www.hawick-news.co.uk/news/l...rs_back_camper_van_stay_in_car_park_1_2100558

Still sounding positive.

Hezbez- did you send the email to the council?

Mark


----------



## grenwelly

Hawick has been called worse things than a village
I am biased though coming from one of their rivals :lol: 
However good on them for encouraging folk to stop over


----------



## stewartwebr

Looks like Scotland is taking the lead on Aires, don't forget the wonderful Aire in Cruden Bay, Aberdeenshire set up by the Harbour Master to fund paying for the harbour wall repairs. 

Absolutely stunning setting in picturesque harbour looking out to see over miles of sand dunes and up to the ruin of Slains Castle.

Well worth a visit to support a community supporting our community 

Stewart


----------



## wug

*Re: Aire in Scotland*



feeblecat said:


> We couldnt believe all the lovely, out of the way places that had no overnight camping signs when we last toured the Highlands.


Remember, these signs are advisory and not enforceable, although intimidating. Just use common sense.

It makes me ashamed to be Scottish when I see some of the mindless Don't do this, don't do that signs in some places. On the other hand some areas are very welcoming - Orkney comes to mind.


----------



## ptmike

The Isle of Uist is very helpful as well with local loo dumps and water


----------



## pomme1

I was one of the people they interviewed when we stopped over for lunch last summer. 

Lovely location, a stone's throw from the town centre and alongside the river. There are toilets and water, but no waste disposal.

It would be a tragedy if it were abused.


----------



## ptmike

excellent


----------



## clayton9

Hi.

Is this Aire open yet?? I'm thinking of going this weekend and giving it my support. 

Troy.


----------



## GEOMAR

*Scottish Aire*

No doubt travellers/gypsys will take advantage of it and with their record in the past , no doubt they will spoil it for decent motorhomers and the council will close it down
GEOMAR:wave:


----------



## grenwelly

Not sure if its officially open yet but you wont get chased away
I think they have still to mark out the designated area for motor homes
I know its not available on Fridays nights as there is a market on the site on Saturdays
I understand that there are a couple of weeks in early June when the local festival is on and the site is where the fairground etc is sited so not available then


----------



## GEMMY

Why travel north, when you can go less and go to France or Belgium and be welcolmed with open arms and not be ripped off. :wink: 

tony


----------



## clayton9

Hi Gemmy.

I wish. I'm only going on Wednesday night I only have 4 nights away and fancy doing Hawick. 

Troy


----------



## stewartwebr

Had a couple of nights at the Aire at the Cruden Bay Harbour Aire a few weeks ago. Arrived about 2 pm and selected where we wanted to park. Chose the right hand side of the harbour looking out over the dunes onto the golf course and up to Slaines Castle in the distance....what an amazing view.

The harbour master arrived about 4pm to welcome us and ask if we were okay. He advised that one of the small fishing boats would be coming in in under an hour if we wanted any fresh fish. When the boat arrived they offloaded the catch and I wondered down for a look. I was offered fresh fich or some Crabs. I opted for 4 crabs and was charged 4 Pounds  The fisherman offered to throw in a few cod for nothing but I thanked him and declined.

The cafe was great for breakfast in the morning and we paid 5GBP a night. 

You will not find a better location, even on a campsite IMHO for a few night in the NE of Scotland


----------



## clayton9

Hi stuart.

Thanks for reply I was only going to do about 100 miles do you recommendation is a bit for for me being in Northumberland. 
But thanks anyway and I will kelp that in mind for next trip to Scotland. 

Regards Troy. 

P.s did you manage to get tickets for Mhf at peterbourgh ??


----------



## stewartwebr

clayton9 said:


> Hi stuart.
> 
> Thanks for reply I was only going to do about 100 miles do you recommendation is a bit for for me being in Northumberland.
> But thanks anyway and I will kelp that in mind for next trip to Scotland.
> 
> Regards Troy.
> 
> P.s did you manage to get tickets for Mhf at peterbourgh ??


Hi Troy,

No luck with Peterborough yet, but perhaps closer the time. We can always camp in the General Unbooked Camping Area.

We MUST be there I have a date with Mavis


----------



## bognormike

stewartwebr said:


> clayton9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi stuart.
> 
> Thanks for reply I was only going to do about 100 miles do you recommendation is a bit for for me being in Northumberland.
> But thanks anyway and I will kelp that in mind for next trip to Scotland.
> 
> Regards Troy.
> 
> P.s did you manage to get tickets for Mhf at peterbourgh ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Troy,
> 
> No luck with Peterborough yet, but perhaps closer the time. We can always camp in the General Unbooked Camping Area.
> 
> We MUST be there I have a date with Mavis
Click to expand...

I think quite a few of us have as well!


----------



## Kev1

Cruden Bay was brilliant
Very Very friendly.

I hope it's a great success
But not too successful that we can't get in when we next go.

the guy who collects the money is a very chatty friendly guy

Kev and Sue


----------



## stewartwebr

Kev1 said:


> Cruden Bay was brilliant
> Very Very friendly.
> 
> I hope it's a great success
> But not too successful that we can't get in when we next go.
> 
> the guy who collects the money is a very chatty friendly guy
> 
> Kev and Sue


Were you the couple who were chatting to my father in the cafe a few weeks ago. He mentioned to me that a couple had heard about the harbour on MHF?


----------



## Wilmannie

Great news about both these aires, thanks for the information. We'll certainly use them both, the Hawick one on our way from Edinburgh south on the A1 and the Cruden Bay one just for weekends.


----------



## Kev1

Hi Stewart
Sorry wasn't us
Kev
We called in last September


----------



## stewartwebr

Not sure if they are MHF Members or not who heard of the Aire on here but I have been told by friends there are 5 motohomes parked here today!

One small thing, some of the residents who live close to the harbour have made comments about people in motohomes running generators at night. The Harbor Master is making a sign to request that all generators are shut off by 8pm. So please please please do not spoil something that has just started and proving successful for us all. Please be respectful to people who live near by.

We don't want it closing!

Someone has suggested they install a shower cubicle in the public toilet. Im not sure about this and have suggested that an elsan point would be a better addition, even if it cost a few pence to use.


----------

